# Wo ist Volki?



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

weiss zufällig jemand, wo Volki ist?    https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=28517


er wollte mir was schicken, ist aber seitdem verschollen und ein Paket kam auch nicht an....    Kennt ihn jemand hier?  auf Nachrichten reagiert er nicht...

..nicht dass da was passiert ist


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

weiss jemand wo er ist??


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Keep cool...

Er war gerade mal 2 Tage nicht on...es kann so viele Gründe haben!
Wenn Du eine Emailadresse hast versuchs doch mal so


----------



## willi1954 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ..Wenn Du eine Emailadresse hast versuchs doch mal so



is es nicht so, das man eine Email bekommt, bei einer Pn ? 

Gruss Willi


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Das mit der e-mail Benachrichtigung kann man aktivieren, oder eben nicht. 
Keine Panik, es gibt ja auch ein Leben ohne online. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Keine Panik, es gibt ja auch ein Leben ohne online.


Das geht? ich hab das immer für ein wildes Gerücht gehalten und dem wenig Beachtung geschenkt


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

ist ja nur, weil er mir das Paket schon vor 10 Tagen schicken wollte und seitdem verschollen ist....  email Adresse hab ich nicht


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

so... kein Paket, keine Reaktion von Volki......  find ich keine feine Art.. wirklich nicht... bin schwer enttäuscht


----------



## libsy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Ich persönlich finde das auch nicht gut. Vor allen war dieser Volki am 23.6. noch mal im Forum anwesend, sieht man ja im Profil. Tja leider ist das immer ein Risiko etwas zu kaufen auf so einer Art.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Hallo,

 sollte man Ihm was schlechtes unterstellen 

vielleicht ist er auch Krank!

Am 23.06.12 war er das letzte mal hier im Forum unterwegs!


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

..und da hatte ich schon ein paar Tage vorher ne PN geschickt, weil das Paket schon seit 14 Tagen da sein sollte.....    schade...


----------



## Joachim (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Frage - wie hast du ihm das Geld zukommen lassen? Weil, bei Überweisung hast du ja schon mal paar Daten zum nach forschen und beo Paypal die Mailadresse.

Generell kann man halt nur warnen, solche "Geschäfte" ohne Kontaktdaten zu machen - Sorry. :/

Noch was - wie lang ist di Überweisung nun her? Und wie lang kommt kein Paket? Ich blick da grad nicht durch ob 10, 14 oder gar schon 24 Tage?


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

am 22.6. schrieb lucy, dass er 10 tage zuvor das paket schicken wollte, also nach meiner rechnung dann am 12.6., somit sind wir mittlerweile bei fast 3 wochen :?


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Hallo,

Vor und Nachname hast Du ja die BLZ auch dann könntest Du doch eigendlich
die Stadt finden wo er wohnt  Auskunft ?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Da stand aber nirgends was von Geld, oder


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Das hab ich auch grad hinter mir. nur die drohung mit einer anzeige wegen betruges hat mir mein geld zurück gebracht. ich glaube der typ hätte meine kohle behalten und die gekaufte ware nie versandt (konnte er auch nicht,die hatte er nämlich nicht). wenn an den typen kein rankommen ist, würde ich zur polizei gehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

also ich hab nur Porto überwiesen, das Teil ( ne 5 Watt UV Lampe fürs Aquarium) wollte er mir umsonst schicken, weil ers nur rumliegen hätte.....     mir gehts ja nicht ums Geld sondern ums Prinzip.. erst schrieb er das das Paket erst ein paar Tage später schicken könne weil er noch unterwegs gewesen sei, danach kam nix mehr...  hätte er doch wenigstens schreiben können, was los ist, dass ich nix mehr bekomme oder so.....


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

Moin.

Er war in den letzten Tagen im Forum online...
Hattest Du es noch mal per PN versucht?

Allgemein, auch wenn das jetzt fies klingt: Ich kaufe weder in der "Bucht", noch sonst irgendwo von "Neulingen". Da ist mir die "Gefahr" einfach zu groß, auch wenn man vermutlich 95% fälschlich mit den schwarzen Schafen über einen Kamm schert. 
Die wenigen Enttäuschungen (Bucht) reichen mir. 
Auch ich war damals bei der Polizei. Da es nicht nur bei mir Probleme gab, ging das Ganze etwas weiter, wurde aber dann mangels Interesse eingestellt. 
Es war nicht nachzuweisen, ob meine Ware verschickt wurde oder nicht. Im Zweifel für den "Angeklagten".


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo ist Volki?*

war je in dem Sinne kein ,,Kauf", sonst würd ich mich SEHR ärgern...   aber ich finds doof, jemand verspricht einem was und ist dann kommt nix....           echt traurig...  keine Antwort auf PN. nix...


----------

